# NAD! Trace Elliot Boxer!



## Kaickul (Nov 5, 2013)

So today, I went to the japan electronics store just to check for some good deals and then ended up buying this baby, first thing I notice is the color, looks dark green, very cool indeed and does not look like any other amp and then tested it for a hour before finally deciding to get it. I got it for around $80, this is my very first bass amp ever! I've played bass back in 2005 and then switch to guitar a year after and before I was just borrowing bass amps. I just needed one for my home studio. I never did any research about these amps and I just took a gamble, all I know is that it is a decent brand. Here it is... my Trace Elliot Boxer 15!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 5, 2013)

Trace Elliot makes some really well built amps, I own a 400 watters and its a great workhorse, lacks a bit of grunt to it IMO but thats nothing a good SansAmp or Darkglass could overcome.

Cheers and HNAD!


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 6, 2013)

Very cool little amp! Congrats!


----------



## Kyong15 (Nov 6, 2013)

WOW ! Thanks for the great information sharing with us. keep it up&#8230;


----------



## AndreLyles (Jan 4, 2014)

Trace Elliot make good stuff. Great choice and nice amp man. Dope!


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jan 4, 2014)

Very cool! I've always wanted to try a Trace. Going to post a clip?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 17, 2014)

congrats bro!


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 18, 2014)

It looks like it could be an original Trace at that. By that I mean that several years ago (I can't remember if they went under first or not) Trace-Elliot stopped production. Then Fender bought them out and started the line up again.


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

Skygoneblue said:


> Very cool! I've always wanted to try a Trace. Going to post a clip?




Unfortunately this amp is not with me anymore I sold it a week later because I need a bigger one and got an 80watt.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 30, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> It looks like it could be an original Trace at that. By that I mean that several years ago (I can't remember if they went under first or not) Trace-Elliot stopped production. Then Fender bought them out and started the line up again.



I think you are right.

I bought one of these when I gave bass a go, I guess around 2000-2001.
Think Trace-Elliot went under not too long after.


----------

